# This wasn't such a good idea.



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

Since I'm craving chocolate and pizza and every kind of bad food I thought hey lets see if I can handle it..I take peppermint capsules and ginger root capsules everyday and they have taken my pain away..But now that Im pmsing over here..I ate a lot and I mean a lot of chocolate and a pizza today..And now I have this weird feeling in my tummy very light pain but its there..and it was also a kind of test to see if I could take it..its been an hour and I did take my peppermint capsules and ginger root capsules..anyone else have thos kind of effect with those capsules and junkfood? Is it normal?


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd get those effects just from the junk food!Peppermint didn't do much for me when I tried it other than giving me indigestion. I'd suggest looking at the low-FODMAP diet (widely referenced on this diet board) to see if that might help in the long term. Chocolate is an item that's been debated a bit as to whether or not it's permissable with the low-FODMAP diet, but I personally have no trouble with good quality dairy-free dark chocolate.Pizza, however, is wrong on so many levels. Wheat, dairy, garlic, oh my. Life on low-FODMAP doesn't have to mean life without pizza, but it should probably be pizza you make yourself with gluten-free crust, non-dairy cheese, and garlic-free sauce.I'm also PMSing. Also ate some ill-advised things. Also feeling like a sad tummy right now.


----------



## Amy Sue U (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm new. I was just told today that I have IBS. I was doing a 7 day cleanse, and, am on day 3. The doctor told me to stop. I went hog wild and at leftover ribs...BIG mistake, my stomach just plain hurts.I also started taking prescribed probiotics this afternoon...AND ended up taking an Exedrine this morning for a horrible headache.I just did not listen to that voice.Where can I find the low-FODMAP? Just learning to navigate.Thanks!!Amy


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well it's a lot to take on that's for sure. I struggled with terrible IBS symptoms for 2 years before I was diagnosed, and then another year trying different solutions with limited success. Once I started the low-FODMAP diet, though I felt like a new person within 2 weeks. It's a struggle at first but if you stick with it long enough your food choices become habits and you don't have to think about it as much.There is a PDF food list on this forum somewhere- I'll go find it and bump it up so you can find it easily. I suggest starting with that and this website:www.ibsfree.netBuying the book is also not a bad idea, IBS Free at Last. It's a great resource and gives good simple explanations of some very complex food science.A few quick tips if you decide to try it out: give it a few weeks of really strict adherence before you write it off completely. It's really tricky at first to totally eliminate the trigger foods and you'll have some backsliding, but it is easier over time. Resist the temptation to buy prepared or convenience foods- almost all of them will contain a food trigger. Cook/prepare everything that goes into your mouth yourself for a few weeks and you will know what is in it and what is not.You can also check out my blog for recipes and food reviews: www.happytummyhappylife.comI haven't updated it in a while but there's quite a lot there.


----------

